# Fairway Divorce



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey anyone with some unbiased information about "Fairway Divorce Solutions" to coming up with separation and divorce agreements? Specifically with regard to Canadian laws?

I have pretty much secured a lawyer already but now my stbx wants to meet for a consultation, from what I can tell it is mediation, and so I'm not sure if it even goes to court. So far we have been amicable and are going for an uncontested divorce, but I'm not sure what the point of this other than to save us each about $500.

I welcome any thoughts on this...


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Lon said:


> Hey anyone with some unbiased information about "Fairway Divorce Solutions" to coming up with separation and divorce agreements? Specifically with regard to Canadian laws?
> 
> I have pretty much secured a lawyer already but now my stbx wants to meet for a consultation, from what I can tell it is mediation, and so I'm not sure if it even goes to court. So far we have been amicable and are going for an uncontested divorce, but I'm not sure what the point of this other than to save us each about $500.
> 
> I welcome any thoughts on this...


My brother. I'll ask his opinion - specifically with the office you're dealing with actually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks GG. you can PM I don't want to have any libel lawsuits on here  I just talked to my lawyer and basically she says it is just extra steps added onto the process... my stbx and I have already come up with the agreements that I thought we were both fine with, but it sounds like when it comes to drafting those agreements fairway uses some particular lawyers here that may "happen" to cost a lot less than my own lawyer's office, whom I personally know and trust a lot more to be diligent.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Lon said:


> thanks GG. you can PM I don't want to have any libel lawsuits on here  I just talked to my lawyer and basically she says it is just extra steps added onto the process... my stbx and I have already come up with the agreements that I thought we were both fine with, but it sounds like when it comes to drafting those agreements fairway uses some particular lawyers here that may "happen" to cost a lot less than my own lawyer's office, whom I personally know and trust a lot more to be diligent.


I PM'd you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

